# Portafilter basket for Pods



## Frederick (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all.... I keep seeing referances to a special Portafilter basket for use with Pods..... could someone please tell me where to obtain one for the Gaggia Classic as I have some pods and would like to try them out.

Please help.... Frederick


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

you use the single cup filter that you get with the machine for 1 cup pods.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

There is indeed a specific pod basket. It's much shallower than a single basket and shaped like a pod. The pod sits tightly in there and nicely close to the group head. It makes it act like real tamped ground coffee rather than a tea bag. The nice thing about the classic is that the group head takes a commercial size portafilter so easy to get hold of.

Goto http://www.espressoparts.co.uk If you have no luck let me know.

Lee


----------

